# New Country Minerals & Kelp Question



## St1ckyBun (Mar 18, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has tried New Country Organics Minerals for Goats?  The copper in it seems to be amazing compared to other brands (3,000 ppm).  I picked up a bag at a local farm store to try, but I can't find any reviews of it online.

One other thing, it contains kelp.  I saw where kelp is amazing for goats (I feed it to my chickens) but some people said the kelp came through in the milk and has a very bad taste. Eek. I don't want that.  But I also don't imagine they will be eating enough of it to make that much of a difference. 

Anyone have any thoughts?  As usual, I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2017)

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre  <---all from NC And there are loads more goat folks...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 20, 2017)

Interesting.  I switched to Fertrell's minerals a couple months ago (Grazier's Choice) and it also contains kelp.  It's a different brand, and I'll be milking sheep, not goats, but I should be milking in a few weeks and I'll check to see if I notice a difference in the taste of their milk.

Maybe you could ask your local farm store if they've sold it to anyone else you could ask, or if they've gotten any feedback on it.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 20, 2017)

I've been using kelp with my milking goaties for almost a year now and have not noticed any difference in the taste of their milk... neither has my DH and he's picky.

I give the girls 2 teaspoons per goat as a supplement in their morning grain.  I think it has made a considerable difference in their hair and skin... softer hair and much less dry skin.  Now if I could only get my bucks to eat the kelp.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2017)

I can attest to the quality of taste of @animalmom 's goats... I only got a one glass sample but it was delicious!


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 28, 2017)

Awesome!  Then I won't worry about the kelp issue. I find it interesting no one has used this brand of minerals though!  

Guess we will see how it works!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 28, 2017)

The kelp it fine. We used to mix it in with our minerals. Now we just give it as needed. We stopped once our well water was causing an iron buildup.

Do you have a guaranteed analysis you could post?

We use manna pro goat minerals and have had great success with it. We tried the sweetlix and the girls weren't thrilled about it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 28, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer I also use Manna Pro minerals but can I ask a (potentially dumb) question? Is ammonium chloride ok for milking does? I thought I read somewhere not to give it to them but the Manna Pro says it contains AC. I assume I read incorrectly, if you are using it also!

I've been looking into kelp also but can't seem to find it anywhere not online.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 28, 2017)

I haven't looked to far into it truthfully. Almost all goat feed around here contains AC, even the feeds labeled for milking does. I'm not worried about a small amount of AC that could possibly come through the milk. I figure I'm around, ingesting, etc. enough other things as it is


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 28, 2017)

Lol I'm sure it's better for us than whatever's in store bought milk!


----------



## St1ckyBun (Mar 29, 2017)

Here is the link to the product:  http://www.newcountryorganics.com/s...thy-organic-minerals-for-goats-50-lb-bag.html

Here is the link to the analysis:  http://www.newcountryorganics.com/shop/files/index/download/id/1446493554/

Let me know your thoughts!  I was told by the farm store I get it at that it is supposed to be one of the best


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 29, 2017)

That mineral looks like it is seriously lacking a lot of things. 

I think you'd be best to go with Manna pro or sweetlix. I like Manna pro better though. 

Just took these pics so you can see the difference. 

(Sorry so many, wanted you to see it well. Hard with the glare)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 29, 2017)

Forgot to say you can get this at a TSC.


----------



## St1ckyBun (Apr 21, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Forgot to say you can get this at a TSC.


Thanks!


----------

